# Justice for Fritz and Egon!



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

I am posting this to spread the word about what happened to Fritz (and Egon). I just learned about it today and it's causing a big uproar in my area. I have also heard that several local news stations are going to do stories about it.

From what I've learned the animal control officer shot Fritz (multiple times) and then dumped & buried the two dogs in a ditch at the city pound. He then tried to conceal the dogs deaths from the owners (who had been in regular contact with him). The animal control officer just got a slap on the wrist.

The FB page. Be aware there is a picture of Fritz in the ditch partially covered with dirt: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Justice-for-Fritz-and-Egon/548459355198523 .

There is also a petition: https://www.change.org/petitions/ci...nation-of-animal-control-officer-chuck-stubbs .

Personally, I feel nothing can excuse what he did in the end... Lying to the owners...dumping/burying the dogs in the ditch and trying to conceal what he had done... That is not how an animal control officer should behave.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

And he still has a job?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Hopefully not for long!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

Poor babies! Thats horrible  why?


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Bump


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## HEINOLFGSD (May 9, 2011)

The AC officer, Chuck Stubbs, was given a reprimand and a weeks leave from work. Nothing else has happened to him!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Petition signed. I hope this man not only loses his job but is prosecuted as well.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Signed...Hopefully it doesn't get swept under the rug I should not have looked at that picture


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Bumping

Ozarks Couple Says Animal Control Officer Killed Their Dog and Lied About It - kspr.com

Carroll County News: Blog: Residents petition city to fire animal control officer who shot dog, lied to owners


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I think this might be a typical I can carry a gun, I can shoot. What this officer did was wrong and lieing about it makes me very sad for the owners, he should not have lied but been truthful to the owners.

HOWEVER, after reading the story from the owners, it seems this is not the first time the dogs had been out roaming, not the first time at least one of the had attacked something, the owner says they paid vet bills.. Any farmer would have shot them and buried them or thrown them in a dead animal pile seen at many farms to burn later. They would have NEVER known what happened to their dogs in that circumstances.
I am not condoning what the officer did, he lied and handled it totally improperally.
But, bottom line, if dogs had not be out AGAIN, they would still be alive. Sounds as if this has happened multiple times, so the yard was not dog proof.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Signed


----------

